# Hello from a Canadian in Kuwait.



## Dan D. (Mar 20, 2018)

Hello Brethren,

Thank you for accepting my membership into your forums.

I'm currently residing in Kuwait and grateful for the opportunity here and the lifestyle it affords my family.  I have to admit, it's strange to be in a country that has banned the good works of Freemasonry, but I certainly respect the laws of the nation that is hosting me.  

While I understand we cannot Tile together formerly, if there are any other Masons out there that would like to get together for a coffee, please shoot me a PM and we'll see what we can work out.

Regards,
Dan Dickson MM
Meridian #129, Stony Plain, AB, Canada


----------



## Warrior1256 (Mar 20, 2018)

Greetings and welcome to the forum Brother.


----------



## Bloke (Mar 20, 2018)

Greetings and welcome from Australia


----------



## Mike Martin (Mar 20, 2018)

Welcome to the Forum Dan.
I'm afraid that this Forum is probably as close to Freemasonry as you're going to get while you're living in Kuwait.


----------



## HoldenMonty (Mar 21, 2018)

I'm wondering if you are living in Kuwait as a civilian or apart of some kind of formal government entity like military type. Because I'm wondering if you have access to the military base I wonder if they might have a lodge on base. It's interesting because I found out that there was/is one on Kandahar Airfield when I was deployed but wasn't a Mason back then and never even thought about it at the time.


----------



## KSigMason (Mar 24, 2018)

Greetings Brother. It's been 8-years since I was in Kuwait and I hope you keep safe.

Sent from my SM-G955U using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Loader (Mar 26, 2018)

Hello and welcome to the forum from Ontario. Unfortunately since I retired from the Air Force, I am no longer able to pop over to Kuwait. Enjoy your time there and stay safe.


----------



## Dan D. (Mar 27, 2018)

HoldenMonty said:


> I'm wondering if you are living in Kuwait as a civilian or apart of some kind of formal government entity like military type. Because I'm wondering if you have access to the military base I wonder if they might have a lodge on base. It's interesting because I found out that there was/is one on Kandahar Airfield when I was deployed but wasn't a Mason back then and never even thought about it at the time.



As I come from a military family, one that inspired me to seek the company of an International Brotherhood, this was my first thoughts as well.  My father used to tell stories about meetings in Germany in the late 60s where there would be 5 different VSL on the altar and how he would break bread at the FB with believers of many faiths.  But, as a civilian, this option is not available to me.  Thank you for the suggestion!

And, thank you all for the greetings!


----------



## odeh (Oct 11, 2020)

Dan D. said:


> Hello Brethren,
> 
> Thank you for accepting my membership into your forums.
> 
> ...


Hi Brother ,,
I hope to meet you in Kuwait , add me odehbank@yahoo.com


----------

